

VMWares Acquires AirWatch. What it Means and What it Doesn’t - jesusmrv
http://www.kidozen.com/vmwares-acquires-airwatch-what-it-means-and-what-it-doesnt/

======
nodata
(S)he has spelt VMware wrong. Not sure how well they know the company.

